# Music file hosting sites



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Does anyone know where one could replace sites like MegaUpload for music hosting? I have a few music blogs and I can not keep files active. And before you bother posting, yes I know it is contoversial, but I like to do it anyway because most of what I share is not available anywhere else.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

On the sites I visit, the medifire links are the only ones that seem to work.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a MediaFire account. I don't have a whole lot on there, but what is there has been there since 2010. I have to "check in" once in a while ... if left alone, it will threaten to delete my (free) account.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I also have a mediafire account, but I've also been looking for a second one as well. I know Zippyshare doesn't give me any problems to download from, and a lot of blogs seem to use that....Mega is all right, but it acts up sometimes (unless it's my computer)...


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks all.


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

I have tried Mediafire but come to find out that if you upload tracks that get detected in their audio program it will flag it as copyright even if they are packed into rar format. I have tried 4shared and that has also become an unreliable site. I have since switched back to MEGA cause it lets me upload files over 1GB in size which is a must especially when storing my lossless quality soundtracks.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I thought mega was defunct?


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

Unless they changed I am still using MEGA to host files, gives you about 50GB of storage more than 4shared did. Though I don't entirely store all my stuff on there. Will probably keep a backup on my external hard drive or on burnt DVDs. I still use Mediafire for storing pictures and other important stuff.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

What's the url for Mega please?


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

The URL is https://mega.nz


----------



## radiodork (Oct 3, 2015)

I use Soundcloud. I've heard they scan for content, but I've yet to have anything flagged.


----------



## jmvlg (Oct 9, 2015)

try we transfer or dropbox, always work for me


----------

